# leap day storm



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

finally got some video, its only my third time plowing including the oct. 29th storm (that I wasn't prepared for). This was a long storm it messed up three different commutes two afternoons and one morning. all we got was 14"s. but I'm not complaining with the winter we have had.
here is one of the vids 




keep an eye on my channel for other vids in the process of editing.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work, Why dont you just plow your shop all season long?


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

I've got that same question from alot of people. the reason is the contract requires an insurance binder, and they only pay per inch on the lot so this year I would have lost big. next year I plan on picking up some seasonal contracts and that would offset a slow winter. so the short anwser is I might next year. but for now it made a good vid that i'm going to use in a promotional video.


----------

